# Invicta Pro Diver 8926 Review (Inc Pics)



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Just got this one from the USA so thought I would give a review on it. Here are the pics :




























and the winder I use to keep it topped up










And now for the review :

(1) Opening the box

Well I never actually got the box and as for the papers, nothing special there and the 5 year warranty is not for this watch so you have to pay for it. One year warranty on this one bit invicta's customer service record is a bit disappointing.

(2) First impressions

Wow. This is a 70 - 100 dollar watch and without touching it, and just looking at it, up close, it looks dam good. Then you pick it up - A good weight to it, most of it in the case but the bracelet has solid not folded links and can hold its own.

(3) The movement

Citizen auto movement, that can be seen on the back because this watch has a skeleton back. Winds only ANTI clockwise so set your winders to anti clockwise and if you don't have a winder, well you might find that it can not make it through the night, depending on how much you wear it through the day.

As for how good the movement is - it is Miyota 8215. For the price its not bad at all. Well looked after should last a long time.

(4)Features

(i) Bezel - Of course similar to the rolex sub but on close inspection the numbers are larger than on the rolex. Uni Directional and ticks round in a robust fashion. I would say, I would not want to use the bezel all the time for fear of breaking it.

(ii) Date - with cyclops. This is to copy the rolex but is not the same, it does not work wonderfully well and may annoy some. You can burn it off easily.

(iii) Second hand - sweeps round at 6 beats per second compared to a rolex which i believe is between 8 - 10. This gives it the same kind of sweep as an orient or seiko. When you pull out the crown to change the time or date, the seconds hand may skip backwards, this is nothing to fear.

(iv) Crown - screw down with 200 m water resistance. Has the invicta logo on crown. I feel the same about the crown as I do the bezel, in that I would not like to take it out to many times for fear of breaking it. You can change the date at position 2.

(5) bracelet and clasp

Yeah, ok the bracelet does not feel or weigh like a rolex. When you pick up the watch, one of things that tells you that its not a high end watch is the feel of the bracelet.

As for the clasp, you get 3 positions to change the pin, which is useful, and you get a second safety clasp, and thank goodness because the primary clasp on my watch is not too tight and may release if not secured with the second clasp.

(6) Dial + lume

Quite similar to the rolex sub. The dots / 5 min markers on this watch are smaller than on a rolex. With full charge on the lume, it is very bright.

(7) conclusion

If you want people to think you have a rolex, well this is not a fake it is a homage watch so as soon as they get close to it they will see the invicta markings. From a distance it may pass.

Overall, if you get one that does not have any problems then like me, i'm sure you will be pleased because you have paid 100 pounds for a watch that works, feels and looks like a much more expensive one.


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent review, i have one of these and often wondered why it stops not long after i take it off, and certainly won't keep going over night if it's left on a shelf.

So what's the best way for me to wind it without a winder? I normally just gently shake it like swirling a glass of brandy for about a minute or so each morning then it keeps good time while wearing it during the day, and often find if i accidently move my arm with a big sudden hard movement it momentarily stops for about 1/2 second.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Interesting what you say about the sudden shaking making it stop. Lack of shock absorbers on this movement, yet more proof that this movement is good, very good, but it ain't no rolex or Omega co ax.

One thing I may not have made clear is the value for money though. I am comparing this to a rolex which is 3800 pounds compared to something I ended up paying 50 pounds for.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

How to wind a watch that can only wind in one direction !!!

Well now that is an interesting question. When turning your wrist normally, when the auto movement turns clockwise - which is easier, it is referred to as a free turn, because although the semi circle moves in the clockwise direction, it does not wind the spring up, so achieves nothing. This is why, when wearing this watch for normal use you are winding it up just enough to work during the time you are using it.

The easiest solution to keeping it running is, to stick it on a winder. The one pictured on this review cost me 30 pounds. Other than that, i'm sorry, but I do not have an answer for you.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

So if you wear every day ,in the morning,it stops ? Unless you have winder ?


----------



## suggsy (Aug 25, 2008)

Kc104,- yes i think you are right i must invest in a winder 

mickyh7- if i 'wind' it in the morning it is great and all is well if i wear it during the day, but if i take it off at say 7pm, by about 1am or 2am it stops, so although it's a great watch i really must get an automatic winder, i thought maybe it was me and the wrong way i wind it before putting it on.


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

:good:

Looks like a nice watch, never had an Invicta but I think I will at some point.

Good revew.

John


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to be rude- but. It sounds more of a bracelet than a watch ? Watches must tell the time in the morning?

good luck with your next one.

Best Regards.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Ah, I have not manually wound this watch, but there is another solution i suppose. My fear with that would be continuously pulling out the crown to wind it.

Mickyh, mine tells the time in the morning, because I put it on a winder. However, you make a good point because one should not really need a winder if the watch in question is the one used on a daily basis.

This I guess comes back to cost. A uni directional auto movement must be cheaper than duo directional. However, that Miyota mov can't be that much cheaper than a Miyota duo directional, maybe another 10 - 20 dollars or so and it would be worth it.

Ive never come across this issue before and it sure is annoying.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great review. I'm seriously thinking of getting one of these...

I'm amazed at the bad comments people make on Invicta's customer service, from what I gather that's the biggest drawback of the watch. How any company these days can get away with poor service is beyond me.


----------



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Just to give you an update on this one -

After having it for around a month I have found it runs a little fast, maybe a minute every 3 days or so. That aside no problems, and it still looks dam good. I am very pleased with this purchase.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for this detailed review, and pics, I'm considering one of the Invictas (8926 or 9937) or Orients to "simulate" a 1963 Rolex Submariner (to the bystander), and put it on one of the hyper-accurate NATO Bond bands.

I got a Diplomat 31-424 double winder for my birthday, and have been quite happy with it. Quiet, 4 different programs, and with a digital outlet timer, I can have it running for only 3-4 hours on the 2-minute-spin-6-minute-rest) cycle (the only continuous cycle is a 5-minute-CW-5-minute-CCW routine for 3 straight hours). I can attest to the appearance and operation. So if your movement doesn't store overnight reserve (which I would be sincerely disappointed with), you could do worse. (It will color-coordinate with your watch, to boot.)


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks for the review, but I do not understand why this watch isn't keeping the time overnight. I have a Citizen diver with also a Miyota inside and it has a power reserve of at least 40 hours. I think that's well in line with the specs.

Greetings,


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

I'm a bit confused here. Why is an Invicta review appearing in a Japanese watch forum? Invicta corporate headquarters is Hollywood, Florida, USA, and subsidiary offices are in Panama and the Netherlands. The fact that they use Japanese movements in some of their watches does not, IMHO, make it a Japanese watch. fftopic2: ?


----------

